# Free Samples of New Joest Product for test



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Recently, Joest Abrasives did some testing in the pacific NW and saw an issue with swirl marks on some ultra-light muds like Beadex light using power sanders. We evaluated our 320 and 400 grit discs and noticed that in fact, there was significant sanding marks irregardless of what speed we ran the power sanders.

We had tested a product that we manufacture that seems to be flawless in finish on sanders. This product is not yet available to the market. The durability seems excellent and it left absolutely no visible marks. 

To further evaluate, I am looking for 10 contractors to supply this new product for free testing and evaluation. I will send to the first 10 that PM their ship to address.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello Rob

Is this for real, And is it worldwide.


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Caz,

Absolutely!! We pride ourselves in offering a solution for all situations. It is quite an amazing product. I believe you are down under Caz, I would be happy to send via post samples if these soft muds and power sanders are an issue for you.

Cheers my friend!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello Sandman

I will give them a try, Ive used most sanding dics from the yellows with holes up to the edge and the disc with no edge holes and the mirka super mesh so be interesting to see what you have come up with.

Address sent, Thanks.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

It seems to me that it takes a very good company to work at making their product better to benefit the consumer. Unlike some companies suggesting that they made their products lighter to save the backs of the installers.


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

*samples shipping next week*

For all of you that requested the no charge samples, they are shipping next week. Thanks for your interest and I certainly welcome your feedback on performance of new product.:thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

sandman said:


> hi guys,
> 
> recently, joest abrasives did some testing in the pacific nw and saw an issue with swirl marks on some ultra-light muds like beadex light using power sanders. We evaluated our 320 and 400 grit discs and noticed that in fact, there was significant sanding marks irregardless of what speed we ran the power sanders.
> 
> ...



regardless


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

sandman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently, Joest Abrasives did some testing in the pacific NW and saw an issue with swirl marks on some ultra-light muds like Beadex light using power sanders. We evaluated our 320 and 400 grit discs and noticed that in fact, there was significant sanding marks irregardless of what speed we ran the power sanders.
> 
> ...



REGARDLESS regardless means without concern. irregardless means without a lack of concern. Coined by GW Bush. "Irregardless of what you might think of me, you misunderestimate me." or "Irregardless of whether our enemies have nucular weapos".


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you for grade 5 recap. I think everyone knew what I meant....


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

*Samples sent*

To all of you that requested samples of our new sanding disc for ultra soft mud, all samples have been sent via Canada Post today. I look forward to your feedback and product evaluation. Enclosed was 2 sanding discs for any sander such as flex, P/c or Festool.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Sandman, Recieived your sanding disc samples thank you.

They certianly are a new level of sanding, Its just the grit was to fine for me at 1800g.

Something like a 200g would suit more for drywall use, Ive never seen mud polish up so smooth though, I think your onto something with this product though.

I can see how scratch free they are, very soft sanding, Tryed to upload pics but unfortunatly site wouldnt allow, Something about a security tag missing???


----------



## mudforbrains (Mar 23, 2017)

Where can I find these disks for purchase?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

mudforbrains said:


> Where can I find these disks for purchase?


does not all-wall flip em?


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Not yet. Soon. The only way to get them (depending on where you live) is:

1: Though us directly

2: If you live in Canada, through CSR

3: Skatbrand Products in Washington State.

we hope to have AllWall on board soon.

Thanks.....


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Anywhere in Aus sell them ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> REGARDLESS regardless means without concern. irregardless means without a lack of concern. Coined by GW Bush. "Irregardless of what you might think of me, you misunderestimate me." or "Irregardless of whether our enemies have nucular weapos".





sandman said:


> Thank you for grade 5 recap. I think everyone knew what I meant....


 I agree and you just need to understand that endo is just another form of abrasive.


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Anywhere in Aus sell them ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not that I know of. As mentioned, I can sell and ship to Aus direct if that helps. Please pm me if this is of interest.:thumbup:


----------



## Leaneharper (8 mo ago)

sandman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently, Joest Abrasives did some testing in the pacific NW and saw an issue with swirl marks on some ultra-light muds like Beadex light using power sanders. We evaluated our 320 and 400 grit discs and noticed that in fact, there was significant sanding marks irregardless of what speed we ran the power sanders.
> 
> ...


Is this still available ? Or any kind of samples of drywall/ sheetrocks


----------



## BioDredger (5 mo ago)

I hope I won't late for a few years since this topic posted lol. But if it's possible, where can I read the review for those who already got the chance for free testing?


----------

